# Turbo Question



## BattMaan (Aug 16, 2009)

I've heard a few things on here to look for when suspecting bad turbos. One of them was being wary of a high pitched dentist drill sound. Now, with it being a turbine essentially, I would expect to hear and do hear a little spooling sound when I step on the throttle. Is this a bad thing? This is my first experience with turbo-charged engines and want to tune my ear to what's good and bad.


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: Turbo Question (BattMaan)*

You'll likely hear slight spool sounds which are normal. You will know without a doubt when a Turbo produces the high pitched dentist drill because it is much louder than normal spool. Failed seals may make no noise though.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1aiNAchgCxs


----------



## abt cup (Aug 1, 2000)

*Re: Turbo Question (BattMaan)*

I get a light whistling noise when I accelerate.
Bad seals would cause high oil consumption? Check the intercooler hoses for oil.


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: Turbo Question (abt cup)*

It is normal to find an ounce or two of oil in the lower Intercooler hoses. It is caused by blowby thru the PCV system while the case pressurizes when in boost. Excessive oil in the intake suggests replace PCV Spider Hose assembly.
A failing Turbo Oil Seal will typically cause visible burnt oil smoke out the exhaust and may not make abnormal Turbo noise.


----------

